# [solved] usb_storage startet (zu) spät

## Christian99

Hallo, ich hab den usb storage driver jetzt mal als Modul gebaut. Im Prinzip gehts, aber ich hab ein usbdevice in der /etc/fstab und beim booten, kommt die meldung "/dev/sdc1 nicht vorhanden" (oder so ähnlich) nach dem booten, ist das modul aber geladen, und ich kann /dev/sdc1 ohne Probleme mounten.

Frage: Kann ich den kernel irgendwie dazu bringen, das modul eher/rechtzeitig zu laden?

Schöne Grüße

ChristianLast edited by Christian99 on Tue Dec 01, 2009 11:29 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## 69719

Versuch es mit den Kernelparametern rootwait oder rootdelay. Rootdelay hat bei mir auch geholfen, da Teilweise die Platten/Controller ewig brauchen bis sie sich am System anmelden.

----------

## Christian99

vielen dank, so gehts.

----------

